# حصريا : الكود المصرى للطرق



## سيد ابوليلة (19 أبريل 2010)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أهدى لكم الكود المصرى لتصميم وتنفيذ الطرق المصرية
الكود مكون من 10 أجزاء وتم رفع كل جذء مستقلا وذالك لسهولة تحميلة والاستفادة منه
ولا تنسونا بالدعاء
لينكات التحميل 
الجذء الاول من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9503549/01.PDF.html
الجذء الثانى من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9503720/2.PDF.html
الجذء الثالث من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9503895/3.PDF.html
الجذء الرابع من الرابط التالى	
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504298/04.PDF.html
الجذء الخامس من الرابط التالى	
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504488/05.PDF.html
الجذء السادس من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504736/06.PDF.html
الجذء السابع من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504854/07.PDF.html
الجذء الثامن من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9504894/08.PDF.html
الجذء التاسع من الرابط التالى
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9505042/09.PDF.html
الجذء العاشر من الرابط التالى	
http://www.ziddu.com/download/9505313/10.PDF.html
على فكرة (مش هتعرف تحمل الكود ده غير من هنا فقط )
*​


----------



## basselfadl (3 يونيو 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس الله يكرمك


----------



## hany_meselhey (3 يونيو 2010)

*بارك الله فيك*​


----------



## سيد ابوليلة (13 يونيو 2010)




----------



## mghprial (29 يونيو 2010)

شكرا لك يا باشنهندس على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## yaser abou helal (29 يونيو 2010)

الله يكرمك و يجزيك كل خير يا هندسة


----------



## دفع الله حمدان هجو (5 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_blasy (5 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك انا دورت علي الكود دا كتير


----------



## ROUDS (6 يوليو 2010)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## metkal (9 يوليو 2010)

الف الف شكر


----------



## عرفه السيد (10 يوليو 2010)

مجهود رائع تستحق عليه كل شكر وتقديرا
الله يبارك فيك يا هندسه


----------



## ناصر غازي (13 يوليو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك كل خير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## ابوالقاسم دياب (15 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم
الف الف شكر وننتظر المزيد من سيادتكم


----------



## جبريلي (10 أغسطس 2010)

ألف شكر يا باشمهندس و إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (10 أغسطس 2010)

شي رائع جدا وكتاب جيد


----------



## السندباد المساحي (11 أغسطس 2010)

*ألف شكر يا باشمهندس الله يكرمك*
وكل عام وانتم بخير​


----------



## عاصم88 (21 أغسطس 2010)

بوركت يا هندسة وجوزيت الخير في رمضان المبارك


----------



## body55 (23 أغسطس 2010)

مجهود رائع تستحق عليه كل شكر وتقديرا
الله يبارك فيك يا هندسه
/////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////////


----------



## ياسر سالمان (23 أغسطس 2010)

فعلا ابداع جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودات الطيبة ... تم التحميل بالكامل


----------



## Rashdy (29 سبتمبر 2010)

ربنا يبارك فيك أخي الكريم
طرح رائع و مفيد جداً

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## zezo1zezo2 (29 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً يا بشمهندس سيد جداً جداً جداً


----------



## mido_prof90 (16 نوفمبر 2010)

thank you very much for your great effort


----------



## mohie sad (16 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور*

مشكور بارك الله فيك على هذا العمل الجميل


----------



## myada1 (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## mohammedsharaby (10 أبريل 2011)

*بارك الله فيك​*


----------



## روني اوسو (10 أبريل 2011)

رائع واهم ملف اراه حتى الان


----------



## ابو عباده المصري (10 أبريل 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هدايت الوندي (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله مع جزيل الشكر والامتنان ...


----------



## teo_is_me (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شكراااااااااااااااااا


----------



## aboelkheir (16 يناير 2013)

الله يجزاك الجنة


----------



## براهمي (17 يناير 2013)

شكرا لك يا اخي العزيز


----------

